# managing front yard display AND a haunt?



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

How do you all do it? I think next year i'm going to make minor changes, if any to my garage/back yard haunt and concentrate more on my front yard display. My front yard isn't bad but it's very basic and if you drove past it now you would think it's just a typical Halloween house decor. A haunt being here probably wouldn't even cross your mind until like two weeks before Halloween haha.
See my haunt is in my garage and then in my back yard. So it really has nothing to do with the front. Have any of you had a similar problem or had to decide which one you were gonna work on more for the year? My big thing is getting into making my own tombstones. I made some but they're all out of plywood and have the same upside down "U" shape. Kinda lame haha. Only cool thing i have this year is my spider web guy and my flower pot/kettle zombie that i showed you guy's. My goal next year is to have some fencing made, a better grave yard, Better lighting, Maybe an archway/facade or something. I really wanna get into the foam aspect of home haunting now that i feel i got the haunt walls and all that type of building down.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Lots of coffee and energy drinks. This is the first year in the last 8 that I haven't run a haunted trail, because I moved from that property to a place closer to my work. During the other years I would drink between 10-12 energy drinks a day and 3-5 pots of coffee a night. I honestly feel like a slacker at this new house, because I've been here 7 months and don't have a walk-through built in my back yard. But I'm sleeping more, and my doc says that that is good for me (I suspect he may be anti-Halloween, or just a quack)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We only do a front yard display. I have enough trouble keeping up with the ToTs, passing out candy, and making sure there are enough glow bracelets as it is


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sure caffeine would work lol unfortunately I can't have it. But I'm sure I'll be up for it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I only do a front yard, but unlike most people, I totally cover up my front porch and put stuff on my roof, too...so it's a lot.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Can we see pictures? I need a frame of reference. I just decorate my front porch yard, but it is huge. Not sure what you need other than cool lighting, skellys, music and FUN. Come on!!!! Everyday is Halloween!!! Yay!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

In all the years that I've been decorating for Halloween, I've come to the conclusion that it is easier to concentrate on doing one thing and doing it well! I had a haunt in my garage and also my yard. It went from the garage out through the yard haunt. The problem was I couldn't be in both places at the same time. So after a couple of years of setting up and tearing down of both, the great Halloween 2 x 4 hit me in the head and that's when I woke up.

I decided to concentrate on the yard haunt only and then expand it year after year. I was going to drop the yard haunt this year and go back to my garage and do a magic mirror, but that has just gotten away from me for this year. So it's back to my yard haunt which is going to be a little smaller this year than it has been in the past. I am probably going to only set up about half of what I normally set up just because I can't spend the time this year to go all out. Most of my time now is looking for a job, and filling out applications! :jol:


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

I also only do the front of the house and inside. But it takes me almost the entire month of Oct and a week of Sept to get everything just right. I have a huge Halloween bash every year that pretty much turns my house into a haunted house without the actors. It takes a lot of not sleeping at home (luckily for me I work on the railroad and sleep at the other end) and stress. But when you step back and the people either show up for the party or haunt and say "Wow". It is all worth it. Next year I am going to try and do a yard haunt/walkthrough from all the inspiration I get from everyone on here. 

If you love doing it, keep doing it! You can sleep when you're dead!!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh yea. Well next year it's on. Still gonna do the garage haunt connected to the back yard portion of it and THEN spend about 80% of my Halloween hobby time next year preparing for a better front yard display. I really want to get on the ball and create a cemetery fence with archway. Oh and switch up my tombstone collection to an assortment of shapes instead of about 20 or so upside down U shaped ones haha


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I do a front yard display and the main haunt in the back yard, too. Thus far the front display has been minimal, but beginning this year I'm focusing more on the front. My priority the past 5 years has been on making the haunt what I wanted. I think that's the trick. Don't disregard one or the other entirely, but give one the focus of your efforts from time to time to keep them both growing and moving forward. But don't overwhelm yourself with both. Honestly, if I have to choose, I'll focus most on the walkthrough haunt. That's what people will remember most. A display is cool, but an experience in addition to a display is memorable.

That said, now that my main haunt is getting to a good place, I'm beginning to give the front more attention. Build it up more. Not only for fun but also to drive interest in the haunt.


----------



## penaltyboxpunk (Oct 7, 2012)

*managing front*

I do both a front yard display and a haunted house in the back yard.It is a lot of hard work for one night so worth it.I do spend most of my time working on the haunted house part of the display because that is where the most fun happens.I build Hallways out of plywood and plastic.Go to my face book page and you can see how I set it all up.My face book page is Never rest graveyard watch my videos and look at my pictures and get a lot of cool ideas.


----------

